# الغلايات



## master piece (17 فبراير 2006)

اعزائى اعضاء قسم الهندسه الكميائيه لكم جزيل احترامى وتقديرى على امجهود المبذول منكم

كنت اريد فقط كتاب عن تجهيز المياه المستخدمه فى المراجل او الغلايات اريد هذا الكتاب ضرورى

وكلى تقه ان الاخوه لن يخذلونى


----------



## master piece (17 فبراير 2006)

ليش ما رد احد على


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

_الغلاية (__Boiler__) _

يمكن تعريف الغلاية بأنها منظومة ذات ملحقات تستخدم لتسخين الماء أو لتوليد بخار الماء عند ضغط معين ودرجة حرارة محددة تبعا للاستخدام مع أقل معدل استهلاك للوقود وأعلى كفاءة للغلاية. وتستخدم الغلاية أساسا فى إنتاج البخار أو الماء الساخن أو الهواء الساخن.

_تقسيم الغلايات __(Boiler classification)_

يمكن تقسيم الغلايات من عدة أوجه مختلفة كالتالى:

1_. تبعا للمائع المتدفق خلال المواسي_ر

- ماء (غلاية ذات مواسير ماء)

- غازات ساخنة وأدخنة ناتجة من حرق الوقود (غلايات ذات مواسير لهب)

2_. تبعا لمحور الغلاية_

- رأسية (غلاية راسية)

- أفقية (غلاية أفقية)

3_. تبعا لاستخدام الغلاية_

- ثابت (غلاية ثابتة)

- متنقل (غلاية متنقلة)

4_. تبعا لدورة المياه والبخار_

- دورة طبيعية (غلاية ذات دورة مياه وبخار طبيعية)

- دورة جبرية (غلاية ذات دورة مياه وبخار جبرية)

5_. تبعا لعدد الأنابيب_

- أنبوبة واحدة (غلاية ذات أنبوبة واحدة)

- متعددة الأنابيب (غلاية متعددة الأنابيب)

6_. تبعا لمصدر الحرارة_

- صلب

- سائـل

- غــاز

- الحرارة المفقودة


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

_الغلايات ذات أنابيب اللهب __(Fire – tube boilers)_ 

 فى هذا النوع من الغلايات تتدفق الغازات الساخنة والأدخنة الناتجة من حرق الوقود داخل أنابيب مغمورة بالماء .



_الغلايات ذات أنابيب الماء __(Water – tube boilers)_ 

 فى هذا النوع من الغلايات تتدفق المياه بداخل المواسير المحاطة من الخارج بالغازات الساخنة والأدخنة الناتجة من حرق الوقود .



 _Article I__._ _مقارنة بين أنواع الغلايات_​وجه المقارنة

الغلايات ذات مواسير الماء

الغلايات ذات مواسير اللهب​ضغـط البخـار

عالى

منخفض​احتمال الانفجار 

مستبعد (ضعيف جدا)

محتمل​فترة التقــويم

صغيرة

كبيرة​الصيــانــة

سهلة

صعبة​سعـة التبخـير

كبيرة

صغيرة​نوعيـة الميـاه

معالجة

عادية​عـامل التشغيل

ماهر

عادى​عمـر الغلايـة

صغير

كبير​I

_. الغلايات ذات أنابيب اللهب_

 تنقسم الغلايات ذات أنابيب اللهب الى نوعين أساسين هما:

 1. I_- الغلايات ذات أنابيب اللهب الرأسية_

 ¨ غلاية رأسية بسيطة

 ¨ غلاية رأسية ذات أنابيب عرضية

 ¨ غلاية رأسية ذات أنابيب دخان رأسية

 ¨ غلاية رأسية ذات أنابيب دخان أفقية

2. _I__ - الغلايات ذات أنابيب اللهب الأفقية_

 ¨ غلاية كورنش ولانكشير

 ¨ غلاية لانكشير المعدلة

 ¨ غلاية متعدد الأنابيب ذات اشتعال خارجى 

 ¨ الغلاية الاقتصادية

 ¨ غلاية سكوتش البحرية 

 ¨ غلاية الحرارة المفقودة

II_. الغلايات ذات أنابيب الماء_

 تكون أنابيب المياه إما مستقيمة أو منحنية وسريان الماء خلالها إما حر أو جبرى.

 1. II_- الغلايات ذات أنابيب المياه المستقيمة_

 ¨ غلاية بابكوك وولكوكس الارضية

 ¨ غلاية بابكوك وولكوكس البحرية

 ¨ غلاية يارو

 2. II_- الغلايات ذات أنابيب المياه المنحنية_

 ¨ غلاية استرلنج

 ¨ غلاية فورستر الأبيض

3. _II__ - غلايات أنابيب المياه ذات السريان الجبرى_

 ¨ غلاية بنسون

 ¨ غلاية لامونت

 ¨ غلاية شميت –هارتمان

 ¨ غلاية فيلوكس 

 ¨ غلاية رامزين


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

هناك أنواع مختلفة من الغلايات (المراجل)، أبسطها هو الغلايات الأسطوانية ذات الغلاف (Shell-type boiler)  ، و التي يتم تسخينها بواسطة لهب مسلط على جدارها الخارجي. و ينبغي عند اختيار نوع الغلاية، أو تصميمها، أن تتم مراجعة العوامـل الحراريـة و الهيدروليكية و الإنشائية و نوع الوقود وأنظمة الاحتراق، لتناسب أغراض التشغيل.

وتختلف المشاكل المرتبطة بالغلايات عموماً تبعاً لنوع الغلاية و نظام تشغيلها، لذلك فإنه من المناسـب الإلمام ببعض المصطلحـات مثل، الغلايـة، مولدات البخار، غلايات الضغط الحرج، الضغط المنخفض، الضغط العالي، البخار، و غلايات تسخين المياه الساخنة (hot water heating boilers) . و تتضمن مواد القوانين المختلفة، و كذلك الرموز المدونة على الغلايات، التعريفات الخاصة بمتطلبات التركيب أو إعادة التفتيش، و تراخيص تشغيل الغلايات.

_الغلاية أو مولد البخار_ : هي وعاء ضغط محكم يتم تسخين السوائل بداخله (غالباً المياه). فإذا كان الغرض من استخدام الغلاية هو الحصول على المياه الساخنة فيطلق عليها اسم سخان مياه أو "غلاية المياه الساخنة" (hot-water boiler)  . أما إذا كان الغرض من استخدام الغلاية هو توليد البخار (الرطب، المشبع ، أو المحمص) تحت ضغط مرتفع فيطلق عليها اسم "مولد البخار" (steam generator)  . يتم تسخين 
المياه في الغلاية بواسطة الحرارة الناتجة عن حرق الوقود (صلب ، سائل ، غازي)، أو باستخدام الكهرباء أو الطاقة النووية . و يتم انتقال الحرارة إلى المياه داخل الغلاية عن طريق أسطح التسخين.و يتطلب تشغيل الغلاية و صيانتها و التفتيش عليها فريقاً من الفنيين على مستوى عال من التدريب . كما يحتم التطوير المستمر في تقنيات التحكم و أجهزة القياس إلمام القائمين بتشغيل الغلاية بإجراءات التحكم الحديثة القائمة على أساس نظام متكامل يتضمن المتغيرات التالية:

· أحمال التدفق الحراري Load flow for heat  ، استخدام العمليات أو توليد الطاقة الكهربية.

· تدفق الوقود و كفاءة الاحتراق .

· تدفق الهواء اللازم للاحتراق المناسب الذي ينتج عنه أقل تركيز للملوثات .

· معدلات تدفق المياه و البخار لمتابعة التغير في الأحمال .

· معدلات سريان عوادم احتراق الوقود للحصول على أكبر قدر من الطاقة الحرارية .

كما يتطلب تشغيل الوحدات الأوتوماتيكية معرفة أساليب التشغيل الأمثل و كيفية عمل نظم التشغيل للحصول على أفضل النتائج. غير أن تشغيل الوحدات الأوتوماتيكية لا يغني عن الإلمام التام بأساليب التشغيل اليدوي التي يتم اللجوء إليها في حالة حدوث أعطال طارئة مما يلزم القائمين على عمليات التشغيل معرفة كافة تفاصيل نظام الغلاية حتى يتمكنوا من إصلاح الأعطال بشكل سريع. و في حالة استحالة التعرف على الأعطال فإنه يمكن بواسطة أجهزة القياس الحديثة و البرمجيات تتبع العمليات في مختلف مراحل نظام الغلاية لمعرفة إذا ما كان العطل مرتبط فقط بأجهزة القياس أم أن أحد مكونات النظام أصابه عطل كهربي أو ميكانيكي.


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

و توفر المدخنة مصرفاً لسحب الغازات العادمة، و يعتبر ارتفاعها من المتغيرات الهامة في عملية تشغيل الغلاية 
*2-1 *تصنيف الغلايات وفقاً للاستخدام



يمكن تقسيم أنظمة الغلايات إلى:

1) غلايات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية .

2) غلايات البخار عالي الضغط للاستخدام الصناعي .

3) غلايات البخار منخفض الضغط للاستخدام الصناعي .

4) أنظمة التسخين بالبخار .

5) أنظمة المياه الساخنة، منخفضة الضغط و عالية الضغط .

6) أنظمة تستخدم سوائل تسخين أخرى غير دورة المياه-البخار (مثل زيوت dowtherm )


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

2-5 أنظمة المياه الساخنة (Hot-Water Systems) 

هناك ثلاثة فئات من أنظمة المياه الساخنة:

1) أنظمة التزويد بالمياه الساخنة لأغراض الغسل و الأغراض الأخرى المشابهة .

2) أنظمة تسخين الهواء من أنواع الضغط المنخفض و يطلق عليها عادة أنظمة تسخين المباني.

3) أنظمة مياه الحرارة المرتفعة و الضغط العالي التي تعمل عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 120ْم و مستوى ضغط أكبر من 10 بار.

و يحتاج كل من نظام تسـخين الميـاه الساخنـة (hot-water-heating system) و نظام مياه الحرارة المرتفعة (high-temperature hot-water system) إلى خزانات للتمدد (expansion tanks)  تسمح بتمدد المياه بسبب الحرارة العالية دون حدوث زيادة في الضغط . غير أن خزانـات التمدد قد تفقد وسائدها الهوائيـة (air cushion)  مما يؤدي إلى حدوث ارتـفاع في الضغط نتيجة تمدد المياه بالحرارة، و هذه المشكلة عادة ما تواجه أنظمة تسخين المياه الساخنة. و إذا أهملت هذه المشكلة فقد يؤدي تزايد الضغط إلى فتح صمام التـنفيس (relief valve)  و إغراق المبنى . لذلك فإن تصريف خزان التمدد دورياً يعد أمراً ضرورياً لاستعادة الوسائد الهوائية بالخزان .



2-2-6 أنظمة تستخدم سوائل تشغيل أخرى

هناك أنواع من الغلايات لا تقوم بتسخين المياه، بل سوائل أخرى مثل زيوت (dowtherm oils)  خاصة إذا ما كانت هذه الزيـوت تعمل على توصيل الحرارة بين الغلايـة و أجهزة التسخين أو التجفيف كما يحدث في صناعة النسيج . و هذه الزيوت هي مواد كيميائية عضوية ذات درجة غليان مرتفعة، و تتكون من ثنائي الفينيل و أكسيد ثنائي الفينيل (diphenyl and diphenyl-oxide)  .

نوع الوقود 



تعتبر عملية الاحتراق نوعاً خاصاً من الأكسدة يتحد خلالها الأكسجين الجوي بعناصر الوقود. و تختلف التأثيرات البيئية لعملية الاحتراق تبعاً لنوع الوقود المستخدم . و هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من الوقود التجاري التي تستخدم في الغلايات :

· الوقود الثقيل (المازوت) .

· الوقود الخفيف (السولار) .

· الغاز الطبيعي .

كما تستخدم أنواع أخرى من الوقود بكميات ليست كبيرة:

· الكيروسين .

· الغاز البترولي المسيل .

· مصاصة القصب (bagasse)  و المخلفات الزراعية .

· الليكور الأسود (black liquor) .



و ترتبط الملوثات الناتجة عن عمليات الاحتراق و المنبعثة إلى الهواء مباشرة بنوعية الوقود المستخدم. يوضح الجدول (2-2) معدل انبعاث الملوثات لكل كجم من أنواع الوقود الرئيسية , أما المخلفات الزراعية فينتج عنها كميات من الرماد و الجسيمات تتعدى الحدود التي تسمح بها القوانين البيئية .



2-3-1 المازوت

المازوت من مشتقات البترول و لونه بني مائل للسواد و يتكون من متبقيات عمليات تقطير الزيت الخام الأسفلتي، و كثافته النسبية حوالي 0.95 . و المازوت سائل شديد اللزوجة في الظروف الجوية الطبيعية، لذلك يلزم تسخينه قبل استخدامه في عمليات الاحتراق. و تعتبر درجة اللزوجة 24 ستوك (وحدة اللزوجة الحركية = Stoke ) عند فونية الحارق هي درجة لزوجة مناسبة لترذيذ المازوت (atomization)  . و لتخزين و تداول المازوت فإن الحد الأدنى لنقطة الوميض (درجة اشتعال البخار = Flash point ) هو 66ْم و ينبغي ضبط درجة الحرارة في المخازن عند درجة الحارة الدنيا .

و قد يصل محتوى الكبريت في المازوت إلى 3 –3.5% بالكتلة و يعتبر عاملاً مؤثراً في حدوث التآكل . و يصل الحد الأقصى للمحتوى المائي في المازوت إلى 0.25% ، أما محتوى المواد المعدنية في المازوت فيظهر كرماد ناتج عن عملية الاحتراق، و قد يحتوي الرماد على مواد خطرة، لذلك تم تحديد نسبة 0.25% كحد أقصى لمحتوى الرماد في الوقود . و يستخدم المازوت عادة في عمليات التسخين في الأفران و القمائن و في الغلايات لتوليد البخار. و يعد المازوت أفضل أنواع الوقود البترولية للاستخدام في الأفران بسبب قدرته الضيائية (luminosity)  .



*2-3-2 السولار*

السولار من مشتقات البترول لونه أصفر داكن و يتكون من نواتج التقطير و بعض المتبقيات ، كثافته النسبية حوالي 0.87 . و يستخدم السولار في ماكينات الديزل الضخمة التي تعمل في وحدات توليد الكهرباء والمحركات البحرية و الثابتة و التي تعمل عند سرعات دورانية (rotational speeds)  منخفضة نسبياً و لا تحتاج إلى نوعيات خاصة من الوقود . كما يستخدم السولار أيضاً كوقود لمواقد التسخين في الصناعة، و في غلايات توليد البخار و المياه الساخنة و في عمليات التجفيف . و درجة اللزوجة القصوى للسولار هي 12.5 ستوك عند درجة 80ْم ، و درجة الحرارة الدنيا للتداول الآمن حوالي 10ْم، و قد تم حديثاً تخفيض نقطة الوميض للسولار إلى 60ْم . ويصل محتوى الكبريت في السولار المصري إلى 1-1.2 % وزناًُ.



2-3-3 الغاز الطبيعي

يتكون الغاز الطبيعي أساساً من غاز الميثان (methane)  و نسب مختلفة من غاز الإثان (ethane) ، غاز الهبتان (heptane)  بالإضافة لبعض آثار ثاني أكسيد الكربون و كبريتيد الهيدروجين (H2S) والنيتروجين (N2). و يصل تركيز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في الغاز الطبيعي إلى 0.2% حجماً . و على الرغم من أن البنتان (pentane) والهيدروكربونات الأثقل تغلي عند درجات حرارة أعلى من درجة الحرارة الجوية إلا أنها تتبخر بنسب صغيرة عند درجات حرارة أقل .



2-3-4 الغازات البترولية المسيلة

يعتبر البيوتان و البروبان التجاري (butane and propane)  من المنتجات الثانوية لعملية تكرير البترول . و تتكون الغازات البتروليـة من خليط بنسب متفاوتـة من هذين الغازين. و كل من البيوتان و البروبان له قيمة كبيرة في التسخين و يمكن تحويله إلى غاز بترولي مسيل بسهولة عند ضغط منخفض. و يعرف الغاز البترولي المسيل بغاز معامل التكرير (refinery gas). و يعبأ الغاز البترولي المسيل في أسطوانات واسعة الاستخدام وعند تبخر الغاز تصل نسبة البخار : السائل حجماً إلى 250 : 1 .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

تقنيات معالجة المياه



تعتبر نوعية الميـاه عنصراً أسـاسياً و مؤثراً في كفاءة الغلايـات و أنظمـة البخار. و تحتوي مصادر المياه المختلفة على شوائب متنوعة مثل الغازات الذائبة، و المواد الصلبة العالقة و الذائبة. و تعتمد عمليات معالجة المياه إما على إزالة تلك المواد أو تخفيض تركيزاتها إلى المستوى الذي يحد من تأثيراتها السلبية أو على إضافة مواد أخرى للحصول على نفس النتائج. و تهدف معالجة مياه التعويض في الغلاية 
(make up water)  إلى:

· منع تكون القشور في الغلاية (scales)  و في المعدات الملحقة بها و التي تؤدي إلى انخفاض كفاءتها و حدوث أضرار جسيمة بها.

· الحد من تكون الرغوة و تجنب تلوث البخار بالمواد التي تحتويها مياه الغلاية .

· الحد من تآكل جسم الغلاية بسبب الأكسجين الذائب في مياه التغذية، و تآكل مواسير شبكة البخار بسبب تواجد ثاني أكسيد الكربون . و يحدد الملحق (C)  نوعية المياه التي يوصى باستخدامها لتغذية الغلايات.

و هناك طريقتين أساسيتين في معالجة المياه: المعالجة الخارجية و المعالجة الداخلية.



1 المعالجة الخارجية للمياه

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على إزالة الشوائب الموجودة في المياه أو تخفيض تركيزاتها قبل دخولها إلى الغلاية. و تستخدم هذه الطريقة في حالة ارتفاع نسبة بعض الشوائب في المياه إلى الحد الذي لا يستطيع معه نظام الغلاية التعامل معها. و أكثر الطرق شيوعاً في المعالجة الخارجية للمياه هي التبادل الآيوني (ion exchange)  و نزع الغازات من المياه (dearation)  و نزع المعادن (demineralization)  . و تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه من الضروري إجراء كشف دوري على المتغيرات الأساسية التي تحدد نوعية المياه و تسجيلها، و يوضح الجدول (2-4) أهم تلك المتغيرات.

و تستخدم مجموعة الاختبارات الجاهزة للكشف عن نوعية المياه (water test kits)، أما الكشف عن الأملاح الذائبة الكليـة فيتم بواسطة جهاز قياس القدرة التوصيلية (conductivity meters) .



جدول (2-4): أهم المتغيرات التي ينبغي الكشف عنها​المؤشرات

المياه التعويضية

المتكثفات

مياه التغذية

مياه الغلاية

مياه التفوير​الأملاح الذائبة الكلية 

X

X

X

X

X​القلوية

X

X

X

X

​الكلوريدات

X

X

X

X

X​العسر

X

X

X

X

​الأس الهيدروجيني

X

X

X



​ 



_تكون القشور و الحمأة _

تحتوي المياه على نسب متفاوتة من بيكربونات و كلوريدات و كبريتات و نترات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و الصوديوم، بالإضافة إلى السيليكا و بعض آثار الحديد و المنجنيز والألومنيوم .

تتسبب أمـلاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم في عسر الميـاه، أما معظم قشـور الغلايات والترسيبات الأخرى في أنظمة التبريد فتتسبب فيها مركبات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم. و يمكن تقسيم أملاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم إلى مجموعتين:

1) بيكربونات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم التي تتسبب في العسر القلوي للمياه (العسر المؤقت أو عسر الكربونات) و يسهل التخلص منها بالتسخين، فيتحرر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مما يؤدي إلى تكثف البخار الحمضي الذي يرتبط بمشاكل التآكل في شبكة توزيع البخار . 

2) كبريتات وكلوريدات و نترات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم التي تتسبب في العسر الغير قلوي (non-alkaline hardness)  (العسر المستديم) و لا يمكن التخلص من هذه الأملاح بالغليان. و عادة ما تتواجد النترات بكميات صغيرة للغاية.


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

إن استخدام المياه الخام مباشرة في الغلاية ينتج عنه تكون القشور الصلبة التي تلتصق بأسطح التسخين . و تتميز هذه القشور بانخفاض توصيلها الحراري (1.15 و 3.45 وات/متر ْم) مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المعدن فيلين و تحدث به نتوءات و انبعاجات و شقوق عند الضغط المرتفع مما قد يتسبب في نتائج خطيرة.

و تعتبر أكثر الأجزاء تأثراً بهذه الظاهرة هي أنابيب المياه التي تتعرض للإشعاع الحراري ، أو مواسير الأفران في الغلايات ذات الغلاف الخارجي، حيث تكون معدلات انتقال الحرارة و بخر المياه مرتفعة. أما المواسير المعرضة للحرارة بواسطة الحمل الحراري أو التوصيل فإنها تستطيع تحمل سمكاً أكبر من القشور المترسبة قبل توقفها عن العمل. و تقدر الخسارة المباشرة في الحرارة أو في الوقود نتيجة ترسب القشور بـ 2% أو أقل في غلايات مواسير المياه بينما تصل إلى 5 أو 6% في غلايات مواسير اللهب حيث تكون أسطح التسخين أصغر حجماً.



و تمثل الغازات الذائبة نوعاً آخر من المشكلات إضافة إلى مشكلات ترسب الحمأة والقشور. فتتسبب غازات ثاني أكسيد الكربون و الأكسجين الذائبة و ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يتحرر عند تسخين المياه التي تحتوي على البيكربونات في تآكل الموفرات و مكونات الغلاية الأخرى. و حيث أن البخار المتولد يحتوي أيضاً على هذه الغازات الذائبة فإن متكثفاته تؤدي كذلك إلى تآكل المواد المعدنية. و تحت ظروف معينة، قد يحمل البخار المتولد بعض الأملاح و المواد الصلبة العالقة إلى شبكة توزيع البخار والآلات التي تستخدم البخار فتترسب بها تلك الأملاح و المواد الصلبة.



وتتضمن المعالجة الخارجية للبخار:

_أ) التبادل الآيوني:_

يهدف التبادل الآيوني إلى خفض درجة عسر المياه، أو تيسير المياه. فالأملاح الذائبة في المياه تتحلل إلى أيونات تحمل شحنات موجبة أو سالبة و لها درجات مختلفة من الحركة و تتضمن الأيونات الموجبة (الكاتيونات cations) أيونات المعادن و الهيدروجين. أما الأيونات السالبة (أنيونات anions) فلها


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

إن العديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية، مثل عمليات الترسيب، تعتمد في الأساس على التفاعل بين الأيونات المختلفة في المحاليل. و عند تمرير المياه على بعض المواد الصلبة تتبادل الأخيرة آيوناتها مع آيونات المواد الصلبة الذائبة في المياه. و قد تم رصد ظاهرة التبادل الآيوني أولاً في بعض المعادن (الزيوليت zeolites) و خاصة سليكات صوديوم الألومنيوم (sodium (aluminium silicates  . و عند تخلل المياه الخام لطبقة متدرجة من الزيوليتات يتم إحلال أيونات الصوديوم محل أيونات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و بالتالي تنخفض درجة عسر المياه. و بمرور الوقت تستنفذ أيونات الصوديوم في الزيوليت و تتحول الطبقة إلى زيوليت الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم. و من الممكن استعادة طبقة زيوليت الصوديوم عن طريق المعالجة بمحلول قوي من كلوريد الصوديوم (brine) . إن الزيوليت التخليقي يعد أكثر كفاءة في تيسير المياه عن المعادن الطبيعية. أما المواد الراتينجية (الراتنجات resins) فتتفوق على الزيوليت في تيسير المياه. و الراتنجات المصنوعة بتكثيف الفينولات و الفورمالدهيد تتميز بقدرة فائقة على التبادل الأيوني. و قد تم تطوير أنواع حديثة من الراتنجات و بنفس الخصائص مثل البوليستيرين (polysterene)  و الراتنجات الكربوكسيلية (carboxylic resins)  .

و تعمل هذه الميسرات بكفاءة أعلى في المياه النظيفة، حيث تتم إزالة المواد الصلبة العالقة من المياه الخام عن طريق الترشيح باستخدام المخثرات (coagulants)، و إلا فإنها سوف تسد مسام مادة التبادل و تقـلل من كفاءتها. و تتعرض الميسرات أيضاً إلى أضرار بسبب الاحتكاك بالمواد الدقيقة المحمولة في تيار الماء، لذلك يصبح من الضروري إضافة كميات جديدة من المادة المبادلة سنوياً (أو كل سنتين) لاستعادة كفاءة الميسرات . و تختلف الأضرار التي تحدث للميسرات وفقاً لظروف التشغيل ، لذلك ينبغي استشارة موردي الميسرات بخصوص الخسائر المتوقعة وفقاً لظروف التشغيل المختلفة.



_ب) نزع الهواء __(deaeration) _

تتم خلال هذه العملية إزالة الأكسجين من المياه عن طريق التسخين فقابلية الأكسجين للذوبان في المياه تنخفض بارتفاع درجات الحرارة. و بذلك يمكن التخلص من الأكسجين في المياه برفع درجة حرارتها إلى درجة الغليان عند 
مستوى ضغط التشغيل (operating pressure) . و هناك تصميمات خاصة بالضغط و التفريغ تستخدم لهذا الغرض. في أنظمة نزع الهواء التي تعتمد على الضغط يتم ضخ البخار الساخن في المياه لإزالة الأكسجين و رفع درجة حرارة مياه تغذية الغلاية في نفس الوقت. أما وحدات التفريغ فتستخدم في الحالات التي لا تتضمن تسخيناً للمياه.

و تقوم معدات نزع الهواء البخارية (steam deaerators)  بنشر المياه على شكل رذاذ أو غشاء رقيق جداً يدفع من خلالة البخار لطرد الغازات الذائبة مثل الأكسجين أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون. و يمكن بهذه الطريقة خفض محتوى المياه من الأكسجين إلى أدنى من 0.005 سم3/لتر ، أي عند الحد الذي يسمح بالكشف عن محتوى الأكسجين في العينات بالوسائل الكيميائية.

و يعكس ارتفاع الأس الهيدروجيني للمياه كفاءة نظام نزع الغاز، حيث يؤدي التخلص من ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذائب إلى ارتفاع الأس الهيدروجيني للمياه.


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

_ ترسيب المعادن __(Demineralization) _

تعتمد أساليب نزع المعادن على تمرير المياه خلال مبادلات للأيونات الموجبة و السالبة. ففي عمليات التبادل الكاتيوني (cation exchange) تحل أيونات الهيدروجين محل كافة الأيونات الموجبة، أما في عمليات التبادل الأنيوني(anion exchange) فيحل الهيدروكسيد محل كافة الأيونات السالبة. و ينتج بالتالي عن هذه العمليات مياه تتكون أساسـاً من أيونـات الهيدروجين و أيونات الهيدروكسيد ، أي الماء .

وهناك طرق متعددة لترسيب المعادن. ففي عملية تمرير المياه على طبقة مبادلات مختلطة (mixed-bed process)  يتم خلط مبادلات الأيونات الموجبة ومبادلات الأيونات السالبة في وحدة واحدة. أما في النظام متعدد الطبقات لنزع المعادن فيتم تمرير المياه خلال مجموعات متنوعة من مبادلات الأيونات الموجبة، ومبادلات الأيونات السالبة الضعيفة و القوية و أنظمة نزع الغازات (degasifiers)  .



2المعالجة الداخلية للمياه

تعتمد المعالجة الداخلية على التخلص من الشوائب الموجودة بالمياه في داخل الغلاية. و تتم المعالجة إما في خطوط مياه التغذية أو داخل الغلاية نفسها. و من الممكن الاعتماد فقط على المعالجة الداخلية للمياه كما يمكن الجمع بين المعالجة الداخلية و الخارجية. و يصمم نظام المعالجة الداخلية للمياه للتغلب على مشكلات عسر مياه التغذية، و التحكم في التآكل، والتخلص من الأكسجين الذائب، و الحد من الجسيمات المحمولة مع تيار المياه . و من خلال هذا النظام يتم التخلص من العسر القلوي للمياه الخام و ترسيب الأملاح المسببة للعسر عن طريق التسخين. أما العسر المستديم فيتم ترسيبه في الغلاية عن طريق إضافة بعض القلويـات مثل كربونات الصوديـوم و الصودا الكاوية، و فوسفاتات الصوديوم. و نظراً لارتفاع أسعار هذه المواد فإن استخدامها يقتصر على الحالات التي تكون فيها المياه الداخلة ذات نوعية رديئة. إلا أنه في نظم الغلايات التي تعمل عند مستويات ضغط جوي أعلى من 14 بار، أو في حالات العسر المنخفض لمياه التغذية فإن استخدام هذه المواد يكون ضرورياً.


3 تكييف (تلطيف) مياه تغذية الغلاية (conditioning of boiler feed (water 
 يتضمن تلطيف ميـاه تغذية الغلاية إضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية التي تضاعفت أعدادها و أنواعها خلال السنوات العشرين الماضية. و جدير بالذكر أن أي نظام لتلطيف المياه في نوع معين من الغلايات لا يمكن أن يشمل كافة المواد التي نعرضها كما يلي:

_1) كربونات الصوديوم_: تستخدم في الغلايات التي تعمل عند مستوى ضغط أقل من 14 بار لمنع تكون القشور و لزيادة قلوية مياه التغذية مما يحد من التآكل. و توفر بعض عمليات المعالجة الخارجية التي تستخدم فيها كربونات الصوديوم قدراً مناسباً من هذه المادة في مياه التعويض المعالجة.

_2) الصودا الكاوية:_ يمكن أن تحل محل كربونات الصوديوم في غلايات الضغط المنخفض ، ويمكن الاستغناء عنها إذا ما وفرت المعالجة الخارجية درجة مناسبة من يسر المياه.

_3) الفوسفاتات: _تستخدم جميع أنواعها لمنع تكون القشور في الغلايات التي تعمل عند مستوى ضغط أعلى من 14 بار. وتعمل الفوسفاتات الزجاجية (glassy phosphates) على خفض ترسيب كربونات الكالسيوم في خطوط التغذية بالمياه الساخنة. و يمكن استخدام كل من الفوسفاتات الحمضية و الزجاجية للتخلص من الصودا الكاوية الزائدة الناتجة عن المعالجة الخارجية للمياه.

_4) المركبات الكلابية __(chelating agents) __ : _تستخدم كبديل للفوسفاتات لمنع تكون قشور الغلايات .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

_5) مضادات الرغوة __(Anti-foams) __: _تستخدم لمنع تكون الرغوة في الغلاية، و عادة ما تتضمن المركبات الكيميائية التي يوزعها الموردون لدى تسليم الغلاية مواداً مضادة لتكوين الرغوة، كما يمكن الحصول عليها في طلبات منفصلة من الموردين.

_6) الأمينات المعادلة __(neutralizing amines)__ :_ تستخدم لمعادلة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في متكثفات البخار و في خطوط التغذية، و بالتالي للحد من التآكل. و يعتبر استخدامها غير اقتصادي في أنظمة الغلايات التي تحتاج إلى كميات كبيرة من المياه التعويضية الغير معالجة. كما أنها لا تنـاسب تلك الأنظمـة التي تتضمن تلامسـاً مباشـراً بين البخـار و المنتجات الغذائية أو المشروبات أو المنتجات الطبية .

1) _كبريتيت الصوديوم __(sodium sulfite) __:_يستخدم للتخلص من الأكسجين الذائب في الميـاه و بالتالي للحد من التآكل. يتفاعل كبريتيت الصوديوم المركب (compounded sodium sulfite) بسرعة أكبر بـ 200 ـ 500 مرة من سرعة تفاعل كبريتيت الصوديوم الغير مركب (uncompounded sodium suflite) مما يتيح حماية أكبر لأنظمة التغذية القصيرة. يضاف كبريتيت الصوديوم للغلايات المملوءة بالمياه عندما تكون في حالة توقف عن العمل أو في حالة جاهزة للاستخدام (stand-by) . كما يستخدم لتجنب حدوث التصدعات التي قد تنتج عن استخدام مواد كاوية في الغلايات المبرشمة.



_8) الهيدرازين __(hydrazine) __: _يستخدم للتخلص من الأكسجين الذائب في المياه و بالتالي للحد من التآكل، و يمتاز بأنه لا يزيد من نسبة المواد الصلبة الذائبة، و يتفاعل الهيدرازين عند درجات حرارة أقل من 245ْم ، و لا يستخدم في الأنظمة التي تتضمن تلامساً مباشراً بين البخار و المواد الغذائية أو المشروبات.

_9) نترات الصوديوم : _تستخدم أيضاً لتجنب التصدعات التي قد تحدث بسبب استخدام مواد كاوية.

_10) مزيلات الحمأة __(sludge mobilizers) __:_ تستخدم بعض المواد العضوية الطبيعية أو التخليقية لمنع التصاق الحمأة بالجسم المعدني للغلاية ، غير أن بعض هذه المواد يستخدم عند درجات حرارة محددة، لذلك ينبغي اتباع إرشادات الموزعين بدقة عند استخدام هذه المواد.



2-4-4 التفوير (Blowdown) 

يعتبر تفوير الغلاية جزءاً هاماً من نظام معالجة مياه الغلاية و يتطلب متابعة دقيقـة ومستمرة لضمان التحكم الجيد. و يسمح تفوير الغلاية بالتخلص من الطين و الحمأة


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (22 فبراير 2006)

رساله الى الجميع وبالخصوص المهندسه جيهان

الرجاء لكل من يقرا هدا الرد ان يعمل خير لأخيه ضياء
انا اريد موضوعا مطولا او شرحا معمقا عن المعايره titration 
مقدمه عنها وانواعها واي شيى يتعلق بهدا الموضوع 
الرجاء المساعده

وهدا *****ي
smart7dots***********


----------



## ramzi etaher (9 يوليو 2006)

*heat exanger*

:1:​أريد أن أضيف هدا لبرنامج راجيا من الله أن تكون فيه مساعدة لأخو الطلبة لمساعدتهم في التصميم المبدلات الحرارية:28:
والبرنامج على هذا الرابط 
http://webbusterz.net/component/option,com_docman/task,cat_view/gid,54/Itemid,38/


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ياأخت جيهان


----------



## amirhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

كلمة شكرا قليلة جدا للأخت جيهان 
ولكن أقول لها جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكي المسلمين


----------



## الطويل (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اولا اود ان اشكر كل العاملين على هذا الصرح العلمى لما فية خير للشباب العربى واتقدم بالشكر الخاص للاستاذة جيهان كمال ومشرف الموقع ودمتم ذخرا للوطن العربى الكبير والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ENG. TKH (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرًا اختي


موضوع رائع واستفدت منهُ كثيرًا


----------



## محمد العدوى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخت جيهان


----------



## دعوه (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا ....
اخواني ارجو منكم من لديه اي معلومات عن انواع المواسير ان يفيدني بالحال
شاكرة لتعاونكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## moh_farouq (10 مارس 2007)

ربنا يباركلك و يذيذك من نعيمه


----------



## hussain2015 (23 مارس 2007)

تسلم يدك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ZIZO1 (6 أبريل 2007)

*كلمات الشكر غير كافية*

الأخت العزيزة جيهان 
كلمات الشكر غير كافية عن موافاتك حقك و لكن 10000000000000000 مليار شكرا ممكن 
أخوك زيزو


----------



## wazer (8 مايو 2007)

تسلم يدك على هذا المجهود


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

انا فى الخدمة و ان شاء الرحمن سوف ابحثن انواع المواسير و السبائك الخاصة بها و خصائص كل منها


----------



## fmcg (20 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

ايه درر والله درر


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

يا عيني على المعلومات بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymdy1 (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااا وياريت روسومات


----------



## اليقين (22 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم الرايط الذي فيه تصميم المبادلات 
لا يعمل عندي الرجاء ملاحظة ذلك 
اخوك اليقين


----------



## محمد عبدالكريم (13 مارس 2008)

:1: جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس السنة (30 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خىرا


----------



## وضاحة (1 أبريل 2008)

والله يا اخت جيهان ربنا يحفظك وتسلمي على المعلومات الجميلة وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## abubakr74 (8 أبريل 2008)

الأخت الكريمة م/ جيهان
لكي مني كل الشكر والإحترام علي كل ما تقديمه وزادك الله علما وخبرة ونفع بكي 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
وكان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## م اليكس (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه يا جيهان


----------



## helmyelaidy (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شرح وافى وشيق ولكن ينقصة الرسوم التوضيحية و الكونترول


----------



## على القصاص (1 مايو 2008)

مجهود رائع م/ جيهان جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (7 مايو 2008)

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## aayd (12 مايو 2008)

*very thanks*

very thanks


----------



## حسام مدكور (16 مايو 2008)

الف شكرا اتمنا كتاب او محضرات باللغة العربية عن التفاعلات التى تاتم داخل الغلاية


----------



## عباس صالح (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الف شكر يا مهندسة /جيهان ممكن اعرف من حضرتك معلومات زيادة عن التفاعلات التى تاتم داخل الغلاية والعلاقة بين الحرارة والبخار والضغط ودرجة حرارة الفران عند غلاية 14 طن غلاية مواسير لهب وايضا معلومات عن التربينة لانى اتمنا اعرف التربينة بجد لانى لم اعمل على غلايات مواسير مياة والف شكرا وفرصة سعيدة انى اشتركت فى المنتدى لكى اتعرف على كل جديد فى عالم الغلايات وخوصا اعمل على غلاية تعمل بى ال بى ال سى plc) شكرااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## عباس صالح (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن اتعرف على التفاعلات التى تتم داخل الغلايات


----------



## عباس صالح (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم الفشكرا يابشمهندسة / جيهان على المعلومات ويارب ربنا يمدك بمعلومات اكتر من عند اللة واتمنا ان تساعدنى فى جميع المعلومات او الكتب او المحضرات باللغة العربية عن الغلايات من تفاعلات داخل الغلاية والماء على الاميل الخاص بى لانى واللة الشغل واخدنى واتمنا ذلك
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## Osa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ع ـبدالله (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ـالله يجزاكـي خ ـيرٍ يااخ ـت ج ـيههان


----------



## ايهابكو2010 (24 مارس 2009)

جعلكى الله زخرة وان تفيدى امة اللاسلام


----------



## عمادالدسوقى سالم (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكراجزيلا على هذاالجهد مهندس عماد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

جيهان كمال قال:


> إن العديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية، مثل عمليات الترسيب، تعتمد في الأساس على التفاعل بين الأيونات المختلفة في المحاليل. و عند تمرير المياه على بعض المواد الصلبة تتبادل الأخيرة آيوناتها مع آيونات المواد الصلبة الذائبة في المياه. و قد تم رصد ظاهرة التبادل الآيوني أولاً في بعض المعادن (الزيوليت zeolites) و خاصة سليكات صوديوم الألومنيوم (sodium (aluminium silicates . و عند تخلل المياه الخام لطبقة متدرجة من الزيوليتات يتم إحلال أيونات الصوديوم محل أيونات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و بالتالي تنخفض درجة عسر المياه. و بمرور الوقت تستنفذ أيونات الصوديوم في الزيوليت و تتحول الطبقة إلى زيوليت الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم. و من الممكن استعادة طبقة زيوليت الصوديوم عن طريق المعالجة بمحلول قوي من كلوريد الصوديوم (brine) . إن الزيوليت التخليقي يعد أكثر كفاءة في تيسير المياه عن المعادن الطبيعية. أما المواد الراتينجية (الراتنجات resins) فتتفوق على الزيوليت في تيسير المياه. و الراتنجات المصنوعة بتكثيف الفينولات و الفورمالدهيد تتميز بقدرة فائقة على التبادل الأيوني. و قد تم تطوير أنواع حديثة من الراتنجات و بنفس الخصائص مثل البوليستيرين (polysterene) و الراتنجات الكربوكسيلية (carboxylic resins) .
> 
> و تعمل هذه الميسرات بكفاءة أعلى في المياه النظيفة، حيث تتم إزالة المواد الصلبة العالقة من المياه الخام عن طريق الترشيح باستخدام المخثرات (coagulants)، و إلا فإنها سوف تسد مسام مادة التبادل و تقـلل من كفاءتها. و تتعرض الميسرات أيضاً إلى أضرار بسبب الاحتكاك بالمواد الدقيقة المحمولة في تيار الماء، لذلك يصبح من الضروري إضافة كميات جديدة من المادة المبادلة سنوياً (أو كل سنتين) لاستعادة كفاءة الميسرات . و تختلف الأضرار التي تحدث للميسرات وفقاً لظروف التشغيل ، لذلك ينبغي استشارة موردي الميسرات بخصوص الخسائر المتوقعة وفقاً لظروف التشغيل المختلفة.
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
مشكوره على الجهد الكبير ونتمنىالمزيد منك ولقد اضفنا لك مني تقييم​


----------



## power energy (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير (ممكن شرح مفصل لاجزاء الغلايه وكمان مسار المياه والبخار فيها وايضا طرق الحمايه لها) اكون شاكر الافضال....ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت


----------



## power energy (17 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا كل خير (ممكن شرح وافى لاجزاء الغلايه وكمان مسار المياه والبخار بداخلها وايضا وسائل الامان والحمايه.......اكون شاكر الافضال ...ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن:81::32::81::32::81::3:اخوكم فى الله عاطف جاد_


----------



## mahdi1980 (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا وبارك الله فيك يابش مهندسة جيهان كمال على المعلومات القيمة ولك أنشاءالله الاجر و الثواب


----------



## mahdi1980 (18 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخوة اعضاء الهندسة الكيميائية وأخص بالذكر الذين من لديهم الخبرة في مجال الحقن في الغلايات وخزانات التغذية بالمواد الكيميائية الرجاء بايفادى بمعلوماتكم القيمة عن الحقن و اثار المواد الكيميائية عن الانسان مع انى لازلت جديد في هذا المجال و معلوماتى محدودة جدا عن هذا الموضوع , ولكم منى فائق الشكر والتقدير .................


----------



## mahdi1980 (18 أغسطس 2009)

أخـــــــــــــــــــــــmy brothersــــــــــــــوتى
رجا احتاج الى اى معلومة عن مادة الامونيكس والتى هى بديل الهيدرازين وعن ثلاثى صوديوم فوسفيت وعن الصوديوم سلفيت وما هو الاسم الكيميائى لمادتى مانع الرغوة ومانع الترسيب و ما الفرق بين التوصيل الكهربى و PH و TDS ولماذا التوصيل في الغلاية المساعدة أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلى من التوصيل في الغلاية الوحدات.
ولكم منى الشكــــــــــــــــــــــر والتقدير والاحترام. :20: :85:


----------



## mohamednovo (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكى
mohamednovo


----------



## سباعي1 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر والله على الجهد الكبير


----------



## adel30 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندسة جيهان وارجو كتابة موضوع عن حاب حقن الفوسفات فى الغلايات البخارية ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن حد يفيدني أكتر في الغلايات


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي فائده الكيماويات في الغلايه البخاريه


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ما طرق صيانه الغلايه


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_مال هي اعطال الغلايه ومخاطرها_


----------



## محمود دياب على (30 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندسه الكبيره جيهان جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]الغلايات البخارية[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الغلاية البخارية ببساطة جدا هي عبارة عن وعاء به ماء يسخن إلى درجة حرارة الغليان فينتج عن ذلك بخار وباستمرار الغليان وتغذية المياه وإحكام الوعاء ينتج ضغط لهذا البخار ويستخدم البخار في إغراض كثيرة اليوم منها على سبيل المثال مصانع السكر الألبان الزيوت الأعلاف الحلويات تجفيف الفواكه المشروبات الغذائية ... الخ[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]طريقة عمل الغلاية[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تتكون الغلاية ذات مواسير المياه عادة من وعائين أحدهما وعاء البخار [/FONT]steam drum [FONT=&quot]وهو يحتوي على الماء الساخن و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البخار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهويوجد في أعلى الغلاية [أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المرجل[/FONT]] . [FONT=&quot]والوعاء الآخر يوجد في أسفل المرجل ويمد المرجل بالماء البارد . ويوصل بين الوعائين مجموعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنابيب[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يصل طولها نحو 5 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]، يدخلها الماء من وعاء الماء البارد بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مضخات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويحيط بها الهواء الساخن الناتج عن الشعلات التي تعمل بالغاز أو الزيت ، فترتفع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]درجة حرارة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الماء في الأنابيب ثم تدخل وعاء البخار . يتوزع الماء الساخن داخل وعاء البخار وبعد انفصال البخار منه يبدأ في النزول عن طريق أنابيب الماء النازل اسفل[/FONT] down comers [FONT=&quot]إلى وعاء الماء البارد[/FONT] (feed water drum ).[FONT=&quot]الموجود المرجل[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مصطلحات وتعريفات عامة[/FONT]*​ ( ([FONT=&quot]أ-1) المصطلحات المرتبطة بالغلايات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الغلايات بالغة الصغر[/FONT] (TinyBoilers) 
[FONT=&quot]وفقًا للقسم الأول من " قواعد الغلايات و أواني الضغط " للجمعية الأمريكيـة للمهندسين الميكانيكيين[/FONT] (ASME) . [FONT=&quot]يتصف هذا النوع من الغلايات بأن قطرة الداخلي 16 بوصة (40 سم) وحجمه الإجمالي خمسة أقدام مكعبة (0.14 م3 ) عدا العازل و الغلاف الخارجي[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]غلايات البخار ذات الضغط المرتفع[/FONT] (High Pressure Steam Boilers) 
[FONT=&quot]تقوم بتوليد البخار عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من واحد بار. أما الغلايات التي تقوم بتوليد البخار عند مستوي ضغط أقل من ذلك فتصنف ضمن غلايات البخار ذات الضغط المنخفض. وتصنف الغلايات الصغيرة المولدة للبخار عند الضغط المرتفع ضمن الغلايات بالغة الصغر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غلايات الإمداد بالمياه الساخنة[/FONT] (Hot- Water-Supply Boilers) 
[FONT=&quot]تملأ هذه الغلايات بالمياه وتعطي مياه ساخنة تستخدم في نواحى مختلفة خارج الغلاية وتعمل عند مستوي ضغط لا يتجاوز 11 بار أو عند درجة حرارة لا تتجاوز 120ْ م[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ويصنف هذا النوع من الغلايات ضمن غلايات الضغط المنخفض، أما إذا تجاوزت درجة الحرارة أو مستوي الضغط الحدود الموضحة فتصنف الغلاية ضمن غلايات الضغط المرتفع[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]غلايات الضغط المنخفض[/FONT] (Low- Pressure Boilers) 
[FONT=&quot]هي غلايات بخار تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أقل من 1 بار أو غلاية مياه ساخنة تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أقل من 11 بار أو درجة حرارة أقل من 120ْم[/FONT] .
[FONT=&quot]الغلايات الجاهزة[/FONT](Packaged Boilers)
[FONT=&quot]يتم تجميع كافة مكوناتها بالمصنع بما فيها مواسير المياه أو مواسير اللهب أو الحديد المصبوب و تتضمن الغلاية ، جهاز الإشعال، مفاتيح التحكم ومستلزمات الأمان. ويعد هذا النوع من الغلايات أقل تكلفة من الغلايات ذات القدرة المماثلة التي يتم تجميعها أو تركيبها بالموقع. إن إجراءات تجميع الغلايات الجاهزة وتسليمها للمنشأة حيث يتم تشغيلها علي الفور بعد إتمام التوصيلات اللازمة أسرع بكثير من الإجراءات الخاصة بتجميع أنواع الغلايات الأخرى بالمنشأة[/FONT]. 
[FONT=&quot]غلايات القدرة[/FONT] (Power Boilers) 
[FONT=&quot]غلايات بخار تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من 1 بار و يتعدى حجمها حجم الغلايات متناهية الصغر[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]غلايات الضغط فائق الحرج[/FONT] (Supercritical Boilers) 
[FONT=&quot]تعمل عند مستوي ضغط أكبر من الضغط الحرج 221.2 بار ودرجة حرارة 374.15ْم[/FONT]. ( [FONT=&quot]درجة حرارة تشبع). تتساوى كثافة الماء و البخار عند الضغط الحرج 221.2 بار مما يعني أن انضغاط البخار عند هذه النقطة يعادل انضغاط الماء.وعند تسخين هذا المزيج إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من درجة حرارة التشبع 374.15ْم (لمستوى الضغط 221.2 بار) ينتج بخار محمص يمكنه القيام بالتشغيل بضغط مرتفع. و يناسب البخار الجاف عمليات تشغيل المولدات التوربينية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]غلايات الحرارة المهدرة[/FONT] (Waste Heat Boilers)
[FONT=&quot]تستخدم الحرارة الثانوية الناشئة عن عمليات متنوعة مثل الحرارة الناتجة من الفرن العالي بمصانع الصلب أو الغازات العادمة الساخنة في التوربينات الغازية، ... حيث تمرر الحرارة "المهدرة" على أسطح المبادلات الحرارية لتوليد البخار أو المياه الساخنة للاستخدامات العادية[/FONT].
([FONT=&quot]أ-2) الصمامات ـ أدوات التحكم، الملحقات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صمام الأمان[/FONT] (Safety Valve)
[FONT=&quot]تمنع صمامات الأمان ارتفاع ضغط الغلاية عن الحد الذي تم ضبط الصمام عنده، إذ يقوم الصمام بتنفيس ضغط البخار الزائد لتجنب مخاطر الانفجار[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]صمام إغلاق خط التزويد بالبخار[/FONT] (Stop Valve)
[FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب الصمام عند مخرج البخار من الغلاية لإيقاف سريان البخار[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]مقياس ضغط البخار[/FONT] (Pressure Gauge)
[FONT=&quot]يحدد ضغط البخار داخل الغلاية (كجم/سم2[/FONT])
[FONT=&quot]سحارة مقياس البخار[/FONT] (steam gauge siphon) 
[FONT=&quot]توضع بين مقياس البخار و الغلاية لتمثل عازلاً مائياً يمنع دخول البخار الحي إلى المقياس فيتسبب في قراءات خاطئة أو يحدث أضراراً بالمقياس[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]محبس اختبار المفتشين و قياس منسوب المياه[/FONT]
(Inspector’s test gauge connection and cock) 
[FONT=&quot]يتيح التوصيلات اللازمة لرصد دقة مقياس البخار على الغلاية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]عمود المياه[/FONT] (water column) 
[FONT=&quot]القالب المفرغ المصبوب المتصل بفراغ البخار الموجود أعلى الغلاية و قاع الجزء المائي منها، و يتم تركيب محبس قياس منسوب الماء و محبس اختبار المياه عليه[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]مقياس و دليل مستوى المياه في الغلاية[/FONT] (Water Level Indicator)
[FONT=&quot]مصمم ليعطي قراءات واضحة عن منسوب المياه في الغلاية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مقياس اختبار المياه أو محابس الاختبار[/FONT] (water test gauges or try cocks) 
[FONT=&quot]تختبر مستوى المياه في الغلاية في حالة حدوث عطل مؤقت بمقياس المياه الزجاجي[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]صمام التصريف[/FONT] (Drain valve) 
[FONT=&quot]يتم تركيبه أسفل عمود الماء و مفتاح "إيقاف ضخ الوقود عند وصول منسوب المياه إلى الحد الأدنى". يسمح بإجراء عمليات كسح بالمياه يومياً أسفل عمود المياه و مفاتيح التحكم في مستوى الماء للحفاظ على نظافة عمود المياه و الخطوط، مما يساعد على تسجيل بيانات دقيقة عن منسوب المياه. كما يتيح هذا الصمام وسيلة لاختبار مفاتيح إيقاف ضخ الوقود عند وصول منسوب المياه إلى الحد الأدنى[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]-3) مصطلحات تقييم مخرجات الغلاية[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يمكن التعبير عن مخرجات الغلاية بالقدرة الحصانية[/FONT] (horse power) [FONT=&quot]، رطل البخار المتولد في الساعة، طن البخار المتولد في الساعة، وحدات حرارة إنجليزية[/FONT] (Btu) [FONT=&quot]في الساعة، ميجاوات[/FONT] (MW) .
• [FONT=&quot]القدرة الحصانية للغلاية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تستخدم في الولايات المتحدة و تعبر عن تبخر الماء إلى بخار جاف مشبع بمعدل [/FONT]34.5 [FONT=&quot]ليبرة/ساعة عند درجة حرارة 212 فهرنهيت. أي أن 1 حصان يعادل 33.475 [/FONT]Btu/[FONT=&quot]ساعة و يعادل 10 قدم2 من أسطح التسخين في الغلاية حسب المقاييس القديمة. أما في الغلايات الحديثة فإن مساحة تقدر بـ 10 قدم2 من أسطح تسخين الغلاية تستطيع أن تولد من 50 إلى 500 ليبرة بخار/الساعة. و يتم التعبير عن سعة الغلايات الحديثة بعدد الأرطال من البخار التي تستطيع الغلاية توليدها / الساعة، أو[/FONT] Btu/[FONT=&quot]الساعة، أو ميجاوات[/FONT].
• [FONT=&quot]مدى عمل الغلاية[/FONT] Boiler turndown Ratios 
[FONT=&quot]يعبر عن المدى الذى تعمل به الغلاية أوتوماتيكياً من حيث حمل البخار أو كمية البخار المولدة بالنسبة للسعة القصوى للغلاية. فمثلاً فى غلايات مواسير اللهب يصل مدى عمل الغلاية[/FONT] (Turndown Ratio) [FONT=&quot]إلى 1:5 بمعنى أن الغلاية تعمل حتى الحمل الاقصى لها[/FONT]. ) [FONT=&quot]انتهى طبقا لما ورد[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك متطلبات ينبغي ان تكون وتتوفر فى الغلايات لتفي بالغرض المطلوب مثل[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]أن تكون الغلاية قادرة على إنتاج الحد الأقصى من البخار والأدنى من استهلاك الوقود [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن تكون سعة الغلاية مناسبة للاستهلاك وتغيرات المستقبل للحمل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن تعمل في بدأ التشغيل بسرعة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تحمل الاجتهادات الحرارية والضغوط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن تكون مجهزة بوسائل أمان من الحوادث والانفجار[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سهولة الصيانة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن لانشغل حيز كبير من العنبر والمكان التي توجد به[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقتصادية من حيث استهلاك الوقود والطاقة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن يكون هناك فراغ من جميع الجهات يسمح بسهولة التحرك للمتابعة والصيانة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]انواع الغلايات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]غلايات مواسير اللهب[/FONT] FIRE TUbE [FONT=&quot]وهى الغلايات التى تعتمد فى عملها بان يكون اللهب بداخل المواسير والمياه فى الحيز الخارجى بين المواسير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غلايات مواسير المياه[/FONT] water tube [FONT=&quot]وهى الغلايات التى تعتمد فى عملها بان يكون اللهب خارج المواسير فى الحيز الخارجى وحولها والمياه داخل المواسير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]غلايات رأسية وافقية وذلك من حيث محور وضع جدار الغلاية للارض[/FONT] vertical &horizontal boilers
[FONT=&quot]غلايات طبقا للوقود المستخدم ( مازوت - سولار - غاز طبيعى).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحقات الغلايات [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو نظرنا نظرة عمومية للغلايات نجد انها تحتوى على [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جسم الغلاية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولاعة اتوماتيكية للوقود ( غاز - سولار – مازوت)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سخان وقود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طلمبة مازت او سولار[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طلمبة تغذية المياة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عوامة رأسية اتوماتيكية لفصل الغلاية عند نقص المياه ( او الكترود)[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot])[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]عوامة جانبية اتوماتيكية لتشغيل الطلمبة وكذلك فصل الغلاية عند نقص المياه ( او الكترود[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]زجاجة بيان لمنسوب المياه داخل الغلاية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مانومتر لقياس الضغط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بلف امان لتفريغ الضغط الخاص بالبخار عند زيادة الضغط عن المسموح به وهذا خطر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فى الغلايات القديم كان هناك مسمار رصاص ( مسمار غفير ) لانصهار الرصاص فى حالة نقص المياه داخل الغلاية ليتدفق البخار والمياه لاطفاء لاطفاء الغلاية .[/FONT]​


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## specialest (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (4 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------

